# varnishing unstained wood



## DesigningWoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello debd and congratulations on the remodeling. Your new mirrored closet doors sound like a beautiful upgrade. When I grew up, everything had to be stained and then finished dark. If it didn’t take time and labor, it really wasn’t “good.” Then I went through the “everything has to match” phase.

Lighter woods are more popular now. I am happy to tell you about some choices to finish your wood that will keep the light pine look and protect it for years to come. Minwax® (a brand that I am familiar with) has three products that offer one-step stain and finish. 

1 -Water Based WoodSheen® Rubbing Stain and Finish in *Natural* – dries in about an hour
2 -Polyshades® wood stain and polyurethane (in one) in *Honey Pine* (slightly warmer than a light pine) – also comes in a low VOC formula (therefore less odor)
3 -Express Color Wiping Stain & Finish in *Oak* (this is the “lightest” color in this finish) - water based, low odor, and fast drying

The website is www.minwax.com and they have more ideas for your project. 

Best wishes and please post photos so we can see how they turned out!


----------



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you Designingwoman.
I went to the store today and your comments helped a lot.


----------

